# Heterometrus Mysorensis



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

jus like to say this scorpion is baaaaaad lol like it just nearly took my arm off with its claws as i was feeding it, and i am sure it hisses whenever i lift the lid up to see it or spray it or feed.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

they can hiss.
do you hand feed it :lol2:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i put the insect in with my hand. other than that i dont want my hand anywere near it lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

norfendz said:


> i put the insect in with my hand. other than that i dont want my hand anywere near it lol


 
god you spoil it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
just use tongs or leave the cricket or whatever to walk around, he'll find it eventually

also pics please


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

no mate u dont understand the situation.

i put the locust in the tank and moved it over to one very angry looking scorpion. so the brave little locust deceided to walk across its face and sit on its back and instead of having its dinner like it was suppose to it hissed and lunged at me lol its got some very serious people problems, its not going to get a job as a door to door salesman anytime soon :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

aah right.
mine hate locusts.. to quick


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

arent all Heterometrus evil?

my spinifer is.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

norfendz said:


> no mate u dont understand the situation.
> 
> i put the locust in the tank and moved it over to one very angry looking scorpion. so the brave little locust deceided to walk across its face and sit on its back and instead of having its dinner like it was suppose to it hissed and lunged at me lol its got some very serious people problems, its not going to get a job as a door to door salesman anytime soon :whistling2:












I have too much time on my hands...


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> image
> 
> I have too much time on my hands...


 lmfaooooooooooo thats just made my night

lol i cant stop dyin off it lol


----------

